# Audioswift - Use Your Trackpad As A MIDI Control Surface (MAC)



## davidgary73 (Dec 8, 2017)

https://audioswiftapp.com

Looks pretty useful for those who has a trackpad 



*Features:*


Four controller modes: Mixer, Trigger, Scale and XY.
User configurable preferences settings.
Compatible with several DAWs (see requirements).
Compatible with MacBooks, Magic Trackpads 1 and 2.
Force Touch and Touch Bar support
*Requirements:*


Requires macOS 10.11 or newer.
A Macbook, MacBook Air, and MacBook Pro with built in multitouch trackpad, or any Mac with a Magic Trackpad 1 or 2.
Force Touch support requires a compatible trackpad.
Touch Bar support requires macOS 10.12.2 or newer.
Mixer Mode currently supported in Logic Pro, Pro Tools, and Ableton Live (more DAWs to come).
Trigger, Scale and XY Mode works with any DAW just like any MIDI controller.


----------



## emasters (Dec 8, 2017)

Very cool - thanks for the heads-up. I have long wanted something simple like this to control XY pads with the Trackpad 2. This is a nice solution in that you can choose absolute or relative modes. And it's very easy on the fly to enable and disable, adapts to my workflow. Looking forward to using it with Thrill, etc...


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Dec 8, 2017)

I got so many questions from Thrill user that need a pad, this app could be a really simple solution for MAC user.


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 8, 2017)

Brilliant!


----------



## vewilya (Dec 9, 2017)

Utterly brilliant. Takes some practice to get used to though...


----------



## emasters (Dec 9, 2017)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> I got some many questions from Thrill user that need a pad, this app could be a really simple solution for MAC user.



With Thrill, I put AudioSwift in Absolute mode (relative doesn't work here), which is works great. The entire Trackpad surface covers the range of the Thrill matrix. And I can lift my finger to jump locations versus only a continuous move. And since it is sending CC data, it gets recorded. Use the trackpad as normal until ready to record with Thrill, four finger tap to enable AudioSwift, record, then either the esc key or four finger tap upward, to go back to mouse mode. That's it. For $16.80, really a nice solution. And can switch to XY controller for Sample Logic instruments (uses different CC controllers), using the AudioSwift control panel. Really slick.


----------



## Golden Frog (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi. I'm Nigel and I'm the developer of AudioSwift. I just wanted to let you know that there is a new version 1.1.0 of AudioSwift that was released a few days ago with two new features:

1. Now you can choose between three options to turn on the AudioSwift console: with a four fingers tap, a five fingers tap, or a user-defined hotkey.
2. The states of the XY buttons in XY Mode are now saved after quitting AudioSwift.

To download, just click "Check for Updates" at the AudioSwift main menu.

I'm currently working on supporting more DAWs in Mixer Mode, and I have taken a lot of suggestions from users to improve the app on future updates. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## synthpunk (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi @Golden Frog Nigel, Thanks for chiming in about your cool little app. I have it at the top my list to get very soon. 

One question , Is there a quick/intuitive way to go into Audioswift mode, then back trackpad mode, or is it best to have a additional mouse/trackpad ?


----------



## Golden Frog (Jan 16, 2018)

It will depend of the user. I personally prefer to turn on the console with a five fingers tap, and to turn it off with the escape key. However, is much easier to turn it off if you also work with a non-Magic mouse (or trackball) by just moving the mouse; it will automatically turn off the console and you can have control of the mouse pointer again.

Now, moving a Magic Mouse or using another trackpad won't turn off automatically the AudioSwift console. That is because both are recognized by macOS as a touchpad. You would need to hit the escape key first.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi Nigel, are you planning on developing a version that works in mixer mode with Cubase?


----------



## Golden Frog (Jan 16, 2018)

wbacer said:


> Hi Nigel, are you planning on developing a version that works in mixer mode with Cubase?


Hi. Yes. I'm right now finishing testing Reaper before it is released, and after that I'm going with Cubase, then Studio One, then Digital Performer.


----------



## wbacer (Jan 16, 2018)

Golden Frog said:


> Hi. Yes. I'm right now finishing testing Reaper before it is released, and after that I'm going with Cubase, then Studio One, then Digital Performer.


That's great news. You should add an email listserve to your site so that potential users can subscribe and get updates on future development.


----------



## Golden Frog (Jan 16, 2018)

wbacer said:


> That's great news. You should add an email listserve to your site so that potential users can subscribe and get updates on future development.


Thanks. In the meantime these are my social media accounts:

Instagram: @goldenfrogmusic 
Facebook: Golden Frog Music 
Twitter: @gfmusic1 
Youtube: GoldenFrogMusic


----------



## jcrosby (Jan 17, 2018)

Love this idea.. Gonna have to do some research on this!


----------



## Golden Frog (Jan 18, 2018)

I just added an email subscription form at the bottom of my website https://audioswiftapp.com if you're interested on getting updates on AudioSwift development.

If you have purchased the app before and checked the "Get updates and news" box at the checkout, please subscribe again using this form. I couldn't retrieve the subscription list because of a mistake I did. I apologize for that.


----------



## Golden Frog (Feb 18, 2018)

A new version of AudioSwift has been released. It now supports Reaper in Mixer Mode.

*LIMITED-TIME OFFER*: Get 30% discount using coupon GOLDENFROG30 until March 2, 2018.


----------



## storyteller (Feb 20, 2018)

Golden Frog said:


> A new version of AudioSwift has been released. It now supports Reaper in Mixer Mode.
> 
> *LIMITED-TIME OFFER*: Get 30% discount using coupon GOLDENFROG30 until March 2, 2018.



Congrats on the software! It looks like it has a lot of potential. A couple of questions:

Is it possible (or are there plans) to have the trackpad divided into two or three midi fader lanes that operate independently? So I could control CC1 in the left half of the trackpad in absolute mode, and say CC11 in the right half in relative mode? This would be awesome if so! 3 lanes would be even better. From what I can tell in the demo, the "one, two, and three" settings refers to simultaneous touches rather than independent lanes.


Do you have plans for pitchbend with automatic snap-back? That would be awesome and worth the price alone since I could remove one midi controller completely that I use only for the pitchbend wheel.
Thanks in advance for the answers.


----------



## Golden Frog (Feb 20, 2018)

storyteller said:


> Congrats on the software! It looks like it has a lot of potential. A couple of questions:
> 
> Is it possible (or are there plans) to have the trackpad divided into two or three midi fader lanes that operate independently? So I could control CC1 in the left half of the trackpad in absolute mode, and say CC11 in the right half in relative mode? This would be awesome if so! 3 lanes would be even better. From what I can tell in the demo, the "one, two, and three" settings refers to simultaneous touches rather than independent lanes.
> 
> ...



Thanks. I'm glad you like it. The answer is yes; I have plans for both suggested ideas, the independent lanes and pitchbend to be new features in a future update, plus other ideas that will be also very interesting. Of course, I'll keep everyone informed in this thread.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 20, 2018)

If you could do say 4 lanes of assignable Midi CC that would be awesome!



Golden Frog said:


> Thanks. I'm glad you like it. The answer is yes; I have plans for both suggested ideas, the independent lanes and pitchbend to be new features in a future update, plus other ideas that will be also very interesting. Of course, I'll keep everyone informed in this thread.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 20, 2018)

No chance it will work with 10.9??


----------



## Golden Frog (Feb 20, 2018)

givemenoughrope said:


> No chance it will work with 10.9??


Sorry. Only from 10.11 and up. In 10.9 will probably crash.


----------



## storyteller (Feb 20, 2018)

Golden Frog said:


> Thanks. I'm glad you like it. The answer is yes; I have plans for both suggested ideas, the independent lanes and pitchbend to be new features in a future update, plus other ideas that will be also very interesting. Of course, I'll keep everyone informed in this thread.


That's great to hear!  I just now went ahead and purchased it to support your efforts. Once the midi lanes are there (and I agree with synthpunk that 4 lanes would probably be best for the trackpad - and maybe options of one, two, three, or four lanes since using more than 2 lanes would not work well for magic mouse users). Really looking forward to those features. Congrats on a great product so far.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Feb 20, 2018)

Golden Frog said:


> Sorry. Only from 10.11 and up. In 10.9 will probably crash.



(Sigh)...I guess...it’s time...


----------



## Golden Frog (Feb 20, 2018)

storyteller said:


> That's great to hear!  I just now went ahead and purchased it to support your efforts. Once the midi lanes are there (and I agree with synthpunk that 4 lanes would probably be best for the trackpad - and maybe options of one, two, three, or four lanes since using more than 2 lanes would not work well for magic mouse users). Really looking forward to those features. Congrats on a great product so far.



Thanks a lot for your support. The option of choosing the number of lanes is the way to go


----------



## Nmargiotta (Feb 23, 2018)

Golden Frog said:


> Thanks a lot for your support. The option of choosing the number of lanes is the way to go



Another +1 for multi lane/midi faders! I just downloaded the demo, Ill be buying for sure. I really like the ui, nice work on this! With 4 lanes it would be my go to midi fader controller for mobile use. In fact ill buy another magic track pad just for that, stick on some multi colored vinyl decals over where the lanes are, and be all set!


----------



## Golden Frog (Mar 23, 2018)

A new update for AudioSwift is available. It now works with Cubase and Presonus Studio One in Mixer Mode.
*
LIMITED-TIME OFFER:* Get 30% discount using coupon _GOLDENFROG30_ until April 8, 2018.



The tutorials to setup Cubase or Studio One in Mixer Mode can be found here.

For more information visit www.audioswiftapp.com.


----------



## Golden Frog (Apr 7, 2018)

The 30% discount offer ends tomorrow April 8th.


----------



## Tomas Simon (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi! Just bought it as well. I think it's a great idea.
Works great with my old Magic Trackpad.

My ideal setup would be 4 lanes - pitch bend, 2 MIDI CCs and master fader, with no other buttons. Do you think this will be possible in a future update? (I'm using Cubase)

Gracias compañeros


----------



## Golden Frog (Apr 12, 2018)

Tomas Simon said:


> Hi! Just bought it as well. I think it's a great idea.
> Works great with my old Magic Trackpad.
> 
> My ideal setup would be 4 lanes - pitch bend, 2 MIDI CCs and master fader, with no other buttons. Do you think this will be possible in a future update? (I'm using Cubase)
> ...



Muchas gracias, Tomas! I’m currently working on this exactly: a fifth controller mode called ”Slider” with a lot of options like choosing numbers of lanes, pitch bend, default values, etc. Plus other things that would be helpful for composers. 

I hope to have a beta version in a month so people could test it. I’m still coding


----------



## Tomas Simon (Apr 12, 2018)

Thanks for the quick response! Will you include the option to remove all other buttons from the trackpad to use it as the only mode if you want? Just to use as much space as possible for the lanes.


----------



## Golden Frog (Apr 12, 2018)

Tomas Simon said:


> Thanks for the quick response! Will you include the option to remove all other buttons from the trackpad to use it as the only mode if you want? Just to use as much space as possible for the lanes.



Yes. The Slider mode will only have the number of lanes you choose; no other buttons over the trackpad.


----------



## Tomas Simon (Apr 12, 2018)

Great! Just what I need.


----------



## Cinebient (Apr 12, 2018)

Is it possible to use polyphonic pressures/aftertouch like 3D touch on iPhones with force touch trackpads?
Or is it mono only?


----------



## Golden Frog (Apr 12, 2018)

Cinebient said:


> Is it possible to use polyphonic pressures/aftertouch like 3D touch on iPhones with force touch trackpads?
> Or is it mono only?



For the moment it is global aftertouch (mono). As far as I know, the force touch mechanism on the trackpad is global, meaning that it doesn’t differentiate which finger is applying the pressure. I don’t know if polyhonic aftertouch could be possible. I’ll have to do a research.


----------



## Josh Richman (Apr 12, 2018)

Will consider purchasing once video reviews & demos of the next version are released.


----------



## Golden Frog (May 11, 2018)

Hi. As I promised before, today I’m releasing a new version of AudioSwift as a public beta so people interested can try it out. It includes the Slider Mode, a new controller for composer, sound designers and mobile producers that divides the trackpad into virtual sliders. With version 1.4.0 beta you can:

Divide the trackpad in 1 to 4 sliders and send CC or Pitch Bend MIDI messages.
Use three sliders at the same time. Up to 12 sliders can be configured and grouped together in different banks.
Set default values and let the slider automatically return to those values.
Write labels to each slider at the Console Window.
Choose the format for each slider: Absolute, Relative A, Relative B and the new Regular format.
Change the sensitivity of the sliders.
Turn on the AudioSwift Console temporarily using the shift key.
Watch the new Slider Mode Tutorial​
If you've subscribed to my mailing list before, I’m sending you the download links in just a moment. New users can find the information at our website.

*LIMITED-TIME OFFER:* Get 30% discount using coupon GOLDENFROG30 until May 31, 2018.

Best regards,
Nigel


----------



## tav.one (May 13, 2018)

storyteller said:


> since using more than 2 lanes would not work well for magic mouse users



Does it work _at all_ for Magic Mouse users?


----------



## Golden Frog (May 13, 2018)

tav.one said:


> Does it work _at all_ for Magic Mouse users?


Hi. It wasn't intended to be used with a Magic Mouse, but since the touch surface is seen by macOS as a trackpad, the surface can actually send CC messages. I was able to use one or two lanes. You would need to turn on AudioSwift console with a hotkey like TAB, instead of the regular four or five fingers tap.


----------



## storyteller (May 13, 2018)

tav.one said:


> Does it work _at all_ for Magic Mouse users?


I played around with using a magic mouse as an XY pad with CC1 and CC11, so that a diagonal movement would increase both dynamics and volume on most orchestral VIs. It worked really well for this, but the arch of the magic mouse took some time getting used to. But once you get used to it, the arch is actually a good way to tell where you are on the trackpad without looking.


----------



## tav.one (May 14, 2018)

I was planning to buy this next month with a Trackpad 2, but if this works with MM as well, I'll buy it right away, thanks.


----------



## Josh Richman (May 14, 2018)

Purchased. Let see if this beats out pallet gear or behringer X-touch compact.


----------



## Golden Frog (May 15, 2018)

Josh Richman said:


> Purchased. Let see if this beats out pallet gear or behringer X-touch compact.



Thanks a lot for your support, Josh. The small format of a trackpad, plus that there are no cables attached to it, are an advantage over other hardware devices even an iPad. The trackpad can be over a keyboard or a desk. Mobile users working with a Macbook and a small keyboard like the CME Xkey will enjoy AudioSwift, because it adds an expression tool to their compact setup.


I know some people like the feel of real faders, but with the smoothness of the trackpad’s surface, it can also be enjoyable to play with. Users will benefit of the Return to Default and the Regular format features included in the new Slider Mode. It will add a lot of expressiveness to their VI’s. Of course, I’ll also add these features to the XY Mode in the future, plus other things like a simple but helpful switching system for changing articulations.


----------



## Golden Frog (May 15, 2018)

ka00 said:


> Just bought this today. Great work @Golden Frog!
> 
> Have you considered a mode where you could use the magic trackpad rotated 90 degrees? It would give slider mode almost an extra 2 inches of travel for writing very fine-tuned CC data. Just an idea.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks for your support! I’ve never thougth about it. The extra inches won’t give you more precision. It’s 7bit from 0 to 127. At the end, no matter how slow the finger is moved, the value can only change by 1, not by 0.5 or less. It would only give you more space to move, though.


----------



## Golden Frog (May 20, 2018)

AudioSwift 1.4.1 Beta has been released. This is a small update for users working with two trackpads or a trackpad and a mouse. You can now set AudioSwift to remember the trackpad that activates the console, so next time AudioSwift will be automatically turned on by just touching that trackpad, and turned off by touching the secondary device. No need for using four/five fingers taps, hotkeys or the escape key.

I sent the download link to our subscribers. New users can find the info here. 

*LIMITED-TIME OFFER:* Get 30% discount using coupon GOLDENFROG30 until May 31, 2018.


----------



## Tomas Simon (May 21, 2018)

I just tried the latest update. Works great, this is just what I needed personally. Just touching the trackpad to start using the CCs and moving the mouse when you're finished is very quick and convenient. Also moving the sliders feels very natural, much more so than my little Nanokontrol. Great work!


----------



## Golden Frog (May 21, 2018)

Tomas Simon said:


> I just tried the latest update. Works great, this is just what I needed personally. Just touching the trackpad to start using the CCs and moving the mouse when you're finished is very quick and convenient. Also moving the sliders feels very natural, much more so than my little Nanokontrol. Great work!



Thanks for the feedback! This feature was something I should have done from the beginning, but with too many ideas in my head, somehow it didn't pop up. Better later than never.


----------



## storyteller (May 21, 2018)

Great update! Not sure if this is a bug, but it immediately cropped up for me in my workflow. so I thought I'd chime in on it. For the pitchbend in slider mode, the snapback works wonderfully. However, since a touch fader does not have a defined midpoint, it is very difficult to use. It would make sense if the zero point of the fader would be given a grace area for the midpoint, or maybe - better yet - have an option so that the pitchbend could work in three ways simultaneously. Something like this:

If (FirstTouch is in general middle area) {
start the touchpoint at 0;
make the top of the trackpad and bottom of the trackpad relative start and end points to the 0 point;
}
Elseif (FirstTouch is at the bottom grace are){
use that as 0;
make the entire fader length unidirectional for an up pitch bend;
}
Elseif (FirstTouch is at the top grace area){
use that as 0;
make the entire fader length unidirectional for a down pitch bend;
}

Certainly not trying to do any programming for you. That's your expertise. Just trying to illustrate my thought process on it. It is a spectacular update so far! I'm so glad that you have made this a reality for all of us.

Oh - also, not sure if this is possible, but having a "padding" option in the settings would be great. That would mean CC values 0 and 127 are reached at a predefined "padding" from the edge. Kinda like a bezel on a phone, so the finger doesn't have to touch the very top and bottom edges for 0 and 127. And maybe the "grace area" mentioned above could be a variable in the settings too.


----------



## Golden Frog (May 21, 2018)

Yes. I think there is room for improvement for the pitch bend. I made it 14 bit (-8192 to 8191) with actually a grace space for the center or zero. I could make it wider, though. I'm looking to reduce the range between the center and the top/bottom and also the idea of a movable center crossed my mind, but at the moment I couldn't get it. There's some math that I need to figure out. Math is not my strength


----------



## FredW (May 27, 2018)

Looks very promising. I'm trying it out with my trackpad but I can't record any MIDI information at all using capture recording in Logic X =( , is it a bug or have I missed a setting or something?


----------



## Golden Frog (May 27, 2018)

FredW said:


> Looks very promising. I'm trying it out with my trackpad but I can't record any MIDI information at all using capture recording in Logic X =( , is it a bug or have I missed a setting or something?


Hi. Thanks for tying it out. Have you mapped the AudioSwift CC numbers using Logic’s Controller Assignments Learn function? If you did, I don’t think it would work with capture recording because once you mapped the CC with this method, Logic doesn’t pass the info as a MIDI region; only as MIDI in an automation lane. You can record the MIDI this way. The other way will be if your VI has some other internal mapping method and the CC can be then recorded in the MIDI region.


----------



## FredW (May 27, 2018)

Golden Frog said:


> Have you mapped the AudioSwift CC numbers using Logic’s Controller Assignments Learn function?


Nope, I'm not using Controller assignment learn function. The problem seems to be the slider popup window that appears when I touch the sliders. I can play the passage but when I'm done I can not create the captured recording unless I first exit that window. Logic goes into record mode instead and everything I just recorded is gone.


----------



## Golden Frog (May 27, 2018)

FredW said:


> Nope, I'm not using Controller assignment learn function. The problem seems to be the slider popup window that appears when I touch the sliders. I can play the passage but when I'm done I can not create the captured recording unless I first exit that window. Logic goes into record mode instead and everything I just recorded is gone.



Oh, I see. I guess you're pressing shift+R to capture the recording while the AudioSwift Console is on. This way it won't work. You should first hit escape to turn off the AudioSwift Console and then hit shift+R. 

When the AudioSwift pops up, it's the key app on screen receiving keyboard messages, not Logic. So if you press R when is on, it sends a Record MIDI message from behind to Logic.


----------



## FredW (May 27, 2018)

Golden Frog said:


> I guess you're pressing shift+R to capture the recording


Yes that is correct. So would it possible to not have the console show up at all? So we don't have to press ESC all the time?


----------



## Golden Frog (May 27, 2018)

FredW said:


> Yes that is correct. So would it possible to not have the console show up at all? So we don't have to press ESC all the time?


Sorry but no. It is designed that way for a technical reason. AudioSwift becomes the key app on screen in order to freeze the mouse pointer, and receive AudioSwift keyboard shortcuts. The mouse pointer is frozen to avoid random clicks and drags over other apps when using the trackpad as the MIDI controller. AudioSwift should be turned off by either using the escape key, touching a secondary trackpad or Magic Mouse, or by moving a regular mouse or trackball.


----------



## FredW (May 27, 2018)

Ok I understand, thank you for clarifying


----------



## Golden Frog (May 30, 2018)

The offer ends tomorrow.

*LIMITED-TIME OFFER:* Get 30% discount using coupon GOLDENFROG30 until May 31, 2018.


----------



## Golden Frog (Jun 3, 2018)

New version 1.4.2 Beta of AudioSwift has been released.

Improved Pitch Bend and CC Controllers: now the user doesn’t need to reach the borders of the trackpad to get the highest and lowest values.
Relative Pitch Bend Center: when choosing this option at the Preferences Window/Slider tab, the spot where the finger touch the trackpad will be the center or zero pitch bend. From there the pitch bend will go up or down until the finger is released.
Fixes a bug with the Slider Sensitivity.
I've sent the email with the download link to our newsletter list. New users that want to try out AudioSwift can join us at our website.

Best regards,
Nigel Rios


----------



## musicjon (Jun 5, 2018)

Is there a way to have two Magic Trackpads connected to my mac, with only one running Audioswift?


----------



## Golden Frog (Jun 5, 2018)

musicjon said:


> Is there a way to have two Magic Trackpads connected to my mac, with only one running Audioswift?


Hi. Yes, you can do this with version 1.4.1 Beta and up. One trackpad will turn on AudioSwift automatically, the other will turn it off. However, both the mouse pointer and the MIDI controller can’t be used at the same time.


----------



## musicjon (Jun 5, 2018)

Golden Frog said:


> Hi. Yes, you can do this with version 1.4.1 Beta and up. One trackpad will turn on AudioSwift automatically, the other will turn it off. However, both the mouse pointer and the MIDI controller can’t be used at the same time.



Wow! This is great!


----------



## Golden Frog (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi. AudioSwift is on sale for a limited time. Get 50% off using code GOLDENFROG50.

Visit: https://audioswiftapp.com/

I'm finishing up the update to version 2; probably one or two more weeks before the official release. It will be a free update to all users of version 1 with a valid license key. Will include the new Slider Mode and a redesigned XY Mode, with pitch bend in any axis, and the possibility to use two XY Pads or a combination of one XY pad and two sliders. 

Also, if you're into photography (or know somebody), you'll be able to use AudioSwift to speed up your workflow in Adobe Lightroom.

Best regards,
Nigel


----------



## Golden Frog (Aug 30, 2018)

jneebz said:


> Link: https://audioswiftapp.com/


Thank you!


----------



## emasters (Aug 31, 2018)

Hey Nigel, sounds like a great update. Looking forward to the new enhancements.


----------



## Golden Frog (Sep 21, 2018)

Hi. AudioSwift 2 is finally released. It includes the Slider Mode, a redesign of the XY Mode, and the possibility to use AudioSwift with Adobe Lightroom to edit photos faster, if you're a photographer or if you know somebody.

It's a free update for version 1 users. Just click 'Check for Updates" at the Main Menu to download it. I sent an email to our newsletter list. Thanks to all beta testers for their feedback!

Best regards,
Nigel Rios

*Promo:* Get 50% off using code GOLDENFROG50 for a limited time.

*Website:* https://audioswiftapp.com

​

*
What's new in AudioSwift 2?*

New Slider Mode with 12 configurable virtual sliders.
New XY Mode design with 5 views and 30 configurable controllers.
It now works with Lightroom using a third party open source plugin.
Adds Pitch Bend with relative center position (0 pitch bend).
Adds new Regular Format for CC messages.
Adds default CC values and automatic return to default after a finger is released.
Adds labels for Slider and XY modes.
AudioSwift's console can now be turned on temporarily with a tap plus the shift key.
When working with two trackpads or a trackpad with a mouse, AudioSwift can now be turned on automatically by just touching the trackpad's surface.
*
Video Demos*

Using a trackpad with AudioSwift in XY Mode, as a perfect companion to a small CME Xkey 25 keyboard with U-he Zebra. One finger controls the cutoff frequency and FX. Two fingers control pitch bend, and three fingers the LFO rate.
​



Using a trackpad with AudioSwift in Slider Mode, controlling Logic Pro Studio Strings. Keyboard: CME Xkey 25.
​


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 21, 2018)

Cool! Nice solution on the go (where you don't want to use your phone or tablet with OSC/midi apps).

Maybe the most interesting feature here is the XY pad, which totally makes sense when you have a 1000 square meter trackpad on your laptop


----------



## Grégory Betton (Sep 21, 2018)

Instabuy with the 50% off code. Thank you Nigel.


----------



## Golden Frog (Sep 21, 2018)

Grégory Betton said:


> Instabuy with the 50% off code. Thank you Nigel.


Thanks a lot for the support Grégory!


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 18, 2018)

AudioSwift sale ends tomorrow, October 19. Get 50% off using code GOLDENFROG50

Visit www.audioswiftapp.com


----------



## tav.one (Oct 18, 2018)

My Magic Trackpad 2 arrived today, so the timing was good for the end of sale notification, thanks.


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 18, 2018)

tav.one said:


> My Magic Trackpad 2 arrived today, so the timing was good for the end of sale notification, thanks.



That’s some serendipity

Thanks for your support!


----------



## scoringdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Just in time for the 50% sale!

This is a product with great potential, and saves many of us the hassle of bringing a MIDI controller around to adjust dynamics, expression, vibrato etc on-the-go. Will be nice if we can control the width of the faders though!


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 18, 2018)

scoringdreams said:


> Just in time for the 50% sale!
> 
> This is a product with great potential, and saves many of us the hassle of bringing a MIDI controller around to adjust dynamics, expression, vibrato etc on-the-go. Will be nice if we can control the width of the faders though!


Thanks. What do you mean with "width of the fader"? Is it the size of the each fader zone over the trackpad, or the range it moves on screen?


----------



## scoringdreams (Oct 18, 2018)

Golden Frog said:


> Thanks. What do you mean with "width of the fader"? Is it the size of the each fader zone over the trackpad, or the range it moves on screen?



Yep! It will be nice to adjust the size / area of the faders on the trackpad as it sometimes feels too wide for my fingers. Not sure if I am making sense here but its hard to stretch my fingers to reach and move 3 faders consecutively.


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 19, 2018)

scoringdreams said:


> Yep! It will be nice to adjust the size / area of the faders on the trackpad as it sometimes feels too wide for my fingers. Not sure if I am making sense here but its hard to stretch my fingers to reach and move 3 faders consecutively.



Oh I see. Are you using the Slider Mode with 4 lanes? If you require to move three faders at the same time, maybe you could try one of the views in the XY Mode using one XY Pad to move two controllers at the same time with one finger, while the other finger controls a fader. Just an idea.

The size of each fader will depend of the size the trackpad used. It would be ideal to make it customizable for the user, but for the moment it would require a lot of programming hours to recode.


----------



## scoringdreams (Oct 27, 2018)

Just had to chime in again as I finally found the time to 'properly' use AudioSwift on both my mobile and desktop rigs.

It is the best portable alternative if you are travelling around and refuse to buy expensive portable MIDI faders / controllers! - but then, it is an 'Apple-branded' MIDI Controller; aka the Trackpad

Works well on both my MBP and iMac Pro, and using it on my desktop inspired me to get another touchpad just for AudioSwift controls...

I have the controller set up to cc 1 / 11 / 21 on my trackpad and it works wonders, saves space (embedded into MBP), and the fader control is smooth enough to do the job controlling my Spitfire instruments.

This is a product I hope to see develop and become a staple portable-rig adoption.


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 29, 2018)

scoringdreams said:


> Just had to chime in again as I finally found the time to 'properly' use AudioSwift on both my mobile and desktop rigs.
> 
> It is the best portable alternative if you are travelling around and refuse to buy expensive portable MIDI faders / controllers! - but then, it is an 'Apple-branded' MIDI Controller; aka the Trackpad
> 
> ...



I appreciate your words. I also hope more people will look at AudioSwift as their simple go-to VI controller.

At the beginning AudioSwift was supposed to be only a mixing tool, for quick access to faders and pan. Then the Trigger, Scale and XY modes were added. I didn’t thought controlling CC’s with the XY mode would be interesting for most users, but then people asked for sliders and the Slider mode was included. It’s interesting how the app evolved. I’m glad you find it useful.


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 6, 2018)

If you're updating to Mojave, current version AudioSwift 2.0.0 works with macOS 10.14 Mojave. Just follow these steps to set it up:

AudioSwift 2 works with macOS Mojave


----------



## clisma (Nov 6, 2018)

Can't download the trial version. After the obligatory sign-up for the newsletter (!), it simply gets me back to the main page, where I click on the trial link again, only to be directed to signing up for the newsletter again. What am I missing?

-------

Edit: Nevermind, it seems the trail is sent via email and takes several minutes to arrive. A case of impatience, I suppose...?


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 18, 2018)

Here are some tips and tricks when working with a trackpad. We start with the most used macOS multitouch gestures, then some different setups using AudioSwift, and I show you my custom shortcuts using BetterTouchTool.

*Producing Music with a Trackpad*

We are having a Black Friday Sale at www.audioswiftapp.com. Offer ends November 27, 2018.


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 19, 2018)

Hi. I was messing around with AudioSwift and made this short video in Logic Pro.

First of all, sorry for my lack of keyboard skills . I made a setup where I'm controlling Studio Strings and the Articulation Sets in realtime with the trackpad and a CME Xkey 25:

X-axis of one finger sends CC1 (Dynamics)
Y-axis of one finger sends CC11 (Vibrato) and returns to default value 0
Switch of one finger sends CC25 (Sustain)
Switch of two fingers sends CC26 (Staccato)
Switch of three fingers sends CC27 (Spiccato)
So with one finger I control both dynamics and vibrato, and without lifting the finger, I switch between articulations by tapping the other fingers. If I want to return to sustain, I release all fingers and touch the trackpad again. Maybe you find this setup useful, maybe not. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Fox (Nov 20, 2018)

Bought a copy. thank you!


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 21, 2018)

Fox said:


> Bought a copy. thank you!


Thank you for your support Fox!


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 26, 2018)

Our sale ends tomorrow. Visit www.audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 20, 2018)

We are having our Holiday Sale! Save 30% with coupon code HOLIDAY30.

Visit: www.audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 30, 2018)

Our Holiday Sale ends tomorrow December 31, 2018. Get AudioSwift with 30% off using coupon code *HOLIDAY30*.

Visit: www.audioswiftapp.com

Have a great 2019!


----------



## Golden Frog (Jan 28, 2019)

In this article I'll show you two methods to reroute AudioSwift's MIDI messages out of the computer. This way you can also control your favorite external synths using the trackpad like an XY pad or ribbon controller.

Using AudioSwift with External Synths.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 28, 2019)

Golden Frog said:


> X-axis of one finger sends CC1 (Dynamics)
> Y-axis of one finger sends CC11 (Vibrato) and returns to default value 0
> Switch of one finger sends CC25 (Sustain)
> Switch of two fingers sends CC26 (Staccato)
> Switch of three fingers sends CC27 (Spiccato)




Are these CC numbers user assignable? For example, could I switch CC25 to CC2? This is an awesome app for Mac users!


----------



## Golden Frog (Jan 28, 2019)

LamaRose said:


> Are these CC numbers user assignable? For example, could I switch CC25 to CC2? This is an awesome app for Mac users!


Yes, you can set any controller to the CC number you want.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Feb 7, 2019)

Hello! This app looks seriously good and useful. I am a PC user and was wondering if you are considering porting the app or developing a similar one for Windows. I got a Faderport, and it is fine for what it does, but I can't assign other CCs. I tried Touchdaw, but I think I'd rather try something like this. 

And... If anyone could suggest another option, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## Golden Frog (Feb 10, 2019)

MexicanBreed said:


> Hello! This app looks seriously good and useful. I am a PC user and was wondering if you are considering porting the app or developing a similar one for Windows.



Thanks. I wish I could tell you yes, but for the moment I'll be just supporting AudioSwift for macOS.


----------



## MexicanBreed (Feb 10, 2019)

Thanks for your answer. Hopefully someone comes upw ith a similar solution for Windows users.


----------



## Golden Frog (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi. I've finished the official AudioSwift User Guide. If you'd like to download it for quick reference, go to our tutorial section.

I'm working on a new update that will include new features for the Trigger Mode, very useful for people triggering samples or instrument's articulation from the trackpad.

AudioSwift is on sale until March 31, 2019. Get 30% off using the code *GOLDENFROG30*. Go to www.audioswiftapp.com.


----------



## Golden Frog (May 14, 2019)

Hi. I've been working on a new AudioSwift update. I have a beta version if you would like to try it now. This is a work in progress. Maybe you could find some of the new features useful in your workflow.

-Nigel

*AudioSwift 2.0.2 Beta*

*IMPORTANT NOTES:*

In this new beta version, I recoded the Console GUI from scratch and added a couple of new features. Please let me know if you find any bug.
All your current settings and the license key code should work properly on the new beta version and also in the old version if you go back later.
The Trigger Mode GUI is totally blank. I’m going to redesign it in the coming weeks to add labels on each pad and group them together in banks like in the Slider Mode. You can still use the Trigger Mode; however, you can’t change its settings.

*What’s New?*

Adds option to turn AudioSwift off automatically if the user doesn’t touch the trackpad again after a second. Go to Preferences > General Tab.
Adds option to turn AudioSwift off automatically when the play head stops. Go to Preferences > Mixer Tab. Note: The Mixer Mode should be configured first for this to work, even if the user doesn’t plan to work fully in Mixer Mode.
Adds option “Control Change (Inv)” in the CC and Pitch Bend menus for the Slider and XY Modes. These feature inverts the MIDI signal of each controller: moving left and down increases the MIDI values; moving up and right decreases the values.
Adds new keyboard commands to enable automation modes on a track. Keys shortcuts U, I, O, P will activate Read, Write, Touch and Latch. Note: this feature is only available in Logic Pro, Studio One and Reaper. The Mixer Mode should be configured first.
The P key for panning stereo tracks in Pro Tools has been changed to the D key.
MIDI CC values are displayed in the Console window in real time.
The last bank used in Slider Mode will be remembered after launching.
New key shortcuts Z and X replicates the functions of the period and comma keys to change views, banks, and octaves in the XY, Slider and Scale Modes respectively. These keys also change the views in Mixer Mode.
New key shortcuts C and V replicates the functions of the N and M keys to change the tonic note one semitone in the Scale Mode. These keys also change the tracks in Mixer Mode.
New key shortcut B changes the DAW in Mixer Mode, toggles the Panel settings in the XY Mode, and changes the Lanes in Slider Mode.
Dark Mode support in MacOS 10.14 Mojave.
Updated to Swift 4.2 and MacOS 10.14 SDK.

*https://audioswiftapp.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/AudioSwift-2-0-2-Beta.dmg (Download AudioSwift 2.0.2 Beta)*


----------



## Golden Frog (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi. For anyone interested, I've released a new public beta for AudioSwift.

*Version 2.0.4* includes a redesign of the Trigger Mode with MPE support (MIDI Polyphonic Expression), so you can play notes with the trackpad like this:



You can find more information here.

- Nigel


----------



## MexicanBreed (Jul 8, 2019)

Wow!


----------



## Golden Frog (Jul 12, 2019)

New version 2.0.5 Beta has been released! It fixes a bug and adds the option to use a 15 pads configuration. Visit the website to download the file. AudioSwift is on sale until July 21, 2019 using code *GOLDENFROG30. *

Here is another video showing how the range of a CME Xkey Air 25 controller can be extended using a Magic Trackpad 2 as an MPE controller side by side. X-axis controls pitch bend and the Y-axis modulation.


----------



## Golden Frog (Jul 29, 2019)

AudioSwift 2.0.6 Beta is out! Now the user can set a scale from any pad in Trigger Mode, copy and paste pads, and change the notes directly from the trackpad.

Click here for more information.


----------



## Golden Frog (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi. I've released AudioSwift 2.0.7 Beta. You can find it here: https://audioswiftapp.com/beta/

Changes:

Fixes a bug that wasn’t allowing to turn AudioSwift off when moving a regular mouse (a non-Magic Mouse).
Adds option for playing chords in Trigger Mode (still in development).






Each pad is a major chord by default in root position. To change it, right click the pad and choose a chord.

You can also use key shortcuts. With AudioSwift on, press Command and tap the desired pad to change to the next chord. With Command + Shift, it goes backward.

To use another inversion, right click and select Next Inversion. The key shortcut is Command + Option and tap the pad.

For the moment, if you choose a scale it won't set up the chords automatically. Also the options Paste Chord and Paste Chord to All don't do anything. Let me know how it goes.

Best regards,
Nigel


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 1, 2019)

*Now with MPE support!*

AudioSwift has been updated to version 2.1 with great features. The new design of the Trigger Mode now supports MIDI Polyphonic Expression (MPE) for multidimensional control of many parameters per note, within MPE compatible software. The trackpad becomes an ultra compact MPE controller for music production and sound design.

Users in Trigger Mode can play quick melodies in a chosen key with polyphonic expression. Horizontal and vertical movements send pitch bend and control change messages per MIDI note. This version also adds a new type called Chords that lets trigger a pad and play a chord, helping the user generate chord progressions easily.

AudioSwift version 2.1 is a free update for existing users. The regular price is $24 and it’s 30% off with coupon code *GOLDENFROG30* until October 31, 2019. Try the free trial at www.audioswiftapp.com.

*What's new in version 2.1?*

MPE support in Trigger Mode.
New type Chords in Trigger Mode.
Option to set scales and chords in Trigger Mode.
Adds labels in Trigger Mode.
Adds 8, 15, 16 and 20 pads configurations in Trigger Mode.
Divides the pads in banks. Up 180 configurable pads.
Option to copy, paste and reset pads and banks.
CC values are shown in real time on the Console in XY and Slider Modes.
Option to invert CC values in XY and Slider Modes.
Adds two more options to turn off AudioSwift automatically.
Adds new keyboard shortcuts.
Adds automation modes.
Updated to Swift 5 and macOS 10.14 SDK with dark mode support.
Notarized and ready for macOS 10.15 Catalina.


----------



## Bender-offender (Oct 2, 2019)

Golden Frog said:


> *Now with MPE support!*
> 
> AudioSwift has been updated to version 2.1 with great features. The new design of the Trigger Mode now supports MIDI Polyphonic Expression (MPE) for multidimensional control of many parameters per note, within MPE compatible software. The trackpad becomes an ultra compact MPE controller for music production and sound design.
> 
> ...



Amazing! I love Audioswift! Thanks for the update


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 6, 2019)

I get a lot of questions about the best ways to use AudioSwift. One of them has to do with how AudioSwift doesn't allow to use the DAW key commands when the Console is on. In this post, I explain why this happens and give a workaround to use basic transport control shortcuts with AudioSwift. I also mention two new ways to turn the Console off automatically without hitting ESC, that will give you a better user experience.

https://audioswiftapp.com/transport-controls-automation-modes/


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 17, 2019)

Here is an overview of what’s new in AudioSwift version 2.1. It’s 30% off until October 31, 2019 with coupon GOLDENFROG30.


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 28, 2019)

The AudioSwift sale is ending soon. Get 30% off until October 31, 2019 with code GOLDENFROG30. Control your virtual instruments from your trackpad with a set of MIDI tools like XY pads, trigger pads, sliders, MPE and more.

For more info: www.audioswiftapp.com


----------



## JJHLH (Nov 6, 2019)

This is my first post so please excuse my noobness. 

Your product looks very interesting.

I watch a lot of Spitfire Audio videos and they frequently use their left hand to move 2 sliders up and down to control vibrato and dynamics. This heightens the sense of realism from the music. They seem to use Kontrol Freak or Pallete Gear controllers.

Will your app allow me do do something similar with my Mac Magic trackpad?

Thank you.


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 7, 2019)

JJHLH said:


> This is my first post so please excuse my noobness.
> 
> Your product looks very interesting.
> 
> ...



Hi. Yes, it will allow you to do that. In fact, a lot of AudioSwift users are composers using the trackpad like virtual sliders.

AudioSwift has the Slider Mode which transforms the trackpad into 1 to 4 sliders. Each one can be set to send CC1, CC7, CC11 and even Pitch Bend. Wherever you put your finger over the slider, it can pick up from the last MIDI value sent. And also it has a cool feature where you lift the finger and the slider will return to a default value you set.

The advantages of using a trackpad with AudioSwift over using Pallete Gear or other hardware, are the smoothness of the glass surface and the fact that is wireless and compact. You can put the trackpad on a desk or over your keyboard. Try out the free trial.

Here is a video of me using Logic Pro Studio Strings. I have basic keyboard skills, but here I’m playing a keyboard with my right hand and sending CC1 with the trackpad as a virtual slider.


----------



## JJHLH (Nov 7, 2019)

Golden Frog said:


> Hi. Yes, it will allow you to do that. In fact, a lot of AudioSwift users are composers using the trackpad like virtual sliders.
> 
> AudioSwift has the Slider Mode which transforms the trackpad into 1 to 4 sliders. Each one can be set to send CC1, CC7, CC11 and even Pitch Bend. Wherever you put your finger over the slider, it can pick up from the last MIDI value sent. And also it has a cool feature where you lift the finger and the slider will return to a default value you set.
> 
> ...




Great! Thank you. 

I just purchased BBCSO but need to get a new computer before I download it. Your app sounds exactly what I am looking for to get extra control.


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 7, 2019)

JJHLH said:


> Great! Thank you.
> 
> I just purchased BBCSO but need to get a new computer before I download it. Your app sounds exactly what I am looking for to get extra control.


Let me know how it goes. If you have questions with the AudioSwift settings, I’m glad to help.


----------



## j_kranz (Nov 7, 2019)

Just stumbled on this, it looks exactly like what I've been wanting for a while, nice work Nigel!


----------



## BassClef (Nov 7, 2019)

Another great thing about Audioswift... I use a Nectar Panorama P6 MIDI controller keyboard that has nine faders. I was using two of them assigned to cc1 and cc11 for recording cc data during or post recording of music into Logic. Unfortunately, the cc curves created by those sliders are not smooth, and really bad when using two faders at the same time... very erratic, requiring editing (with mouse drawing) to smooth out the curves. HOWEVER with Audioswift and my large Apple magic trackpad, the cc curves are very smooth and rarely require any editing/smoothing!


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 22, 2019)

⚡️Black Friday Sale!

Get AudioSwift with the lowest price and transform your trackpad into a set of MIDI tools like sliders and XY pads for virtual instruments. 

50% off with coupon code BLACKFRIDAY50 until December 7th, 2019.

Visit ▶️ https://audioswiftapp.com/


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 28, 2019)

Zebra 2 by u-he was recently updated to version 2.9 and one of the improvements is that now all factory presets have X/Y pad control assignments.

If you're looking for an easy way to play with them, here is a video controlling two X/Y pads in real-time with a Magic Trackpad 2 and AudioSwift.

Visit ▶️ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## kriskrause (Nov 30, 2019)

Just picked this up after demoing it and it works fantastic!


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 2, 2019)

kriskrause said:


> Just picked this up after demoing it and it works fantastic!



Thanks a lot! I’m glad you like it.


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 13, 2019)

In this article, I show examples of using the trackpad as an X/Y pad for sound design with three popular plugins: Logic Pro's Alchemy, Native Instruments' Thrill and Zebra by u-he.

X/Y Pads for Sound Design with a Trackpad


----------



## AndyP (Dec 13, 2019)

See this thread today for the first time. All the time I was wondering if this could work with my trackpad.
How cool is that?!
Will be bought immediately!

Does this work with Cubase 10?


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 13, 2019)

AndyP said:


> See this thread today for the first time. All the time I was wondering if this could work with my trackpad.
> How cool is that?!
> Will be bought immediately!
> 
> Does this work with Cubase 10?


Great. Yes it should work fine. AudioSwift have 5 modes: the XY, Slider, Trigger and Scale Modes work the same like any MIDI controller. You'll see the virtual MIDI port AudioSwift 3 in Cubase 10

The Mixer Mode uses the Mackie Control protocol (MCU) to work with ports AudioSwift 1 and 2. I tested it with Cubase Elements 9.5, so it should also work with Cubase 10.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 13, 2019)

Golden Frog said:


> Great. Yes it should work fine. AudioSwift have 5 modes: the XY, Slider, Trigger and Scale Modes work the same like any MIDI controller. You'll see the virtual MIDI port AudioSwift 3 in Cubase 10
> 
> The Mixer Mode uses the Mackie Control protocol (MCU) to work with ports AudioSwift 1 and 2. I tested it with Cubase Elements 9.5, so it should also work with Cubase 10.


Cool, thx!
Can I use the trackpadmode (trigger) to assign e.g. actions for keyswitches?


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 13, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Cool, thx!
> Can I use the trackpadmode (trigger) to assign e.g. actions for keyswitches?


Yes. Just assign the note to each pad and write a label. My Cubase version doesn't have Expression Maps, but as I understand it works like Logic Pro's Articulation sets, where you can trigger a MIDI note and change it to CC for some sample libraries that use articulations in this way.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 13, 2019)

Golden Frog said:


> Yes. Just assign the note to each pad and write a label. My Cubase version doesn't have Expression Maps, but as I understand it works like Logic Pro's Articulation sets, where you can trigger a MIDI note and change it to CC for some sample libraries that use articulations in this way.


Tank you very much. Very helpful and I've found a new usage for my trackpad 1.


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 26, 2019)

Our Holiday Sale is ending soon. Get AudioSwift with 30% off using coupon HOLIDAY30 until December 28.

Visit: www.audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Feb 2, 2020)

A video showing a MacBook trackpad as a MPE controller with AudioSwift, Quanta granular synthesizer by Audio Damage and Strung - Granular Vol 1 MPE-ready presets by Sonal System.


----------



## Golden Frog (Mar 1, 2020)

A demo of AudioSwift with Originals Epic Strings by Spitfire Audio. The trackpad is divided into three virtual sliders. Slider A sends CC#11 for expression and Slider B sends #CC#1 for dynamics.

Visit ▶️ https://audioswiftapp.com/


----------



## Golden Frog (Mar 20, 2020)

*AudioSwift 2.2 - Now with Velocity Response and 30% Off Sale!*

AudioSwift, the app for macOS that turns a trackpad into a MIDI controller, has been updated to version 2.2. Now the Trigger and Scale Modes are velocity sensitive. Tapping the trackpad harder or softer will change the levels of the MIDI notes. The user can also choose to use fixed velocity in the Preferences window.

This new feature, with the MIDI Polyphonic Expression (MPE) support, makes AudioSwift the perfect compact MIDI controller for mobile and desktop music producers, who can now make quick ideas using the trackpad as a creative tool.

AudioSwift version 2.2 is a free update for existing users. To download it, click ‘Check for updates’ on the main menu.

The regular price is $24 and it’s 30% off with coupon code GOLDENFROG30 for a limited time. Try the free demo at ▶️ www.audioswiftapp.com.

*What’s new in version 2.2?*

Adds velocity sensitivity to the Trigger and Scale Mode.
Adds option to choose fixed velocity.
Fixes an issue with random false hits in Trigger Mode.
Fixes an issue with “swooping” sounds when using the MPE controller and certain plugins.
Fixes an issue that caused to not trigger Note Off messages in Trigger Mode.
Fixes wrong tip messages.
Minor bug fixes.
Video:


----------



## Bender-offender (Mar 20, 2020)

Golden Frog said:


> *AudioSwift 2.2 - Now with Velocity Response and 30% Off Sale!*
> 
> AudioSwift, the app for macOS that turns a trackpad into a MIDI controller, has been updated to version 2.2. Now the Trigger and Scale Modes are velocity sensitive. Tapping the trackpad harder or softer will change the levels of the MIDI notes. The user can also choose to use fixed velocity in the Preferences window.
> 
> ...



Thanks, Nigel! Always a pleasure when you bring out a new update.


----------



## Golden Frog (Mar 21, 2020)

Bender-offender said:


> Thanks, Nigel! Always a pleasure when you bring out a new update.


Thanks a lot!

Here is another quick demo. Triggering drums in Ableton Live, playing a Bass Master synth by Loopmasters, and using the MPE controller with Hive by u-he.


----------



## Golden Frog (Apr 2, 2020)

A quick update for AudioSwift. Following our users feedback, version 2.2.1 adds the option to lock the sustain switch in Trigger and Scale Modes using SHIFT+A or SHIFT+L. To unlock it, press again keys A or L. This will be useful for creating ambient drone sounds with the MPE controller. Check out the demo below.

AudioSwift 2.2.1 is a free update for existing users. To download it, go to ‘Check for Updates’ on the main menu or click the download link below. We’re still offering a 30% off discount for a limited time using coupon GOLDENFROG30. For more information, visit ▶️ www.audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Apr 12, 2020)

Guitar solo with Hive by u-he, using a Magic Trackpad & AudioSwift in MPE mode. Horizontal movements send pitch bend and vertical movements send CC#1.


----------



## Golden Frog (Apr 23, 2020)

For Logic Pro users: in this tutorial, I show you how to set up AudioSwift in Slider Mode as a handy virtual slider for automation, using Automation Quick Access in Logic Pro. This feature allows the user to easily map a single virtual slider on the trackpad to any automation parameter of a track, with the relative MIDI format (Relative A) in AudioSwift.

For more AudioSwift tips, visit our blog: https://audioswiftapp.com/blog/


----------



## Golden Frog (May 19, 2020)

A video demo showing the new Logic Pro X 10.5 Remix FX plugin been controlled with a trackpad and AudioSwift in XY Mode (in case you don't have an iPad or iPhone with Logic Remote). 

To map each parameter, change the view of Remix FX to Controls by clicking View in the top right corner. All the possible parameters appear in a list. Use CMD+L to map the ones you want. A MIDI message is needed to turn on/off each FX besides the vertical and horizontal movements. Use the AudioSwift XY pads switches for this. Use different MIDI channels to group different Remix FX parameters (key shortcuts: Left and Right keys).


----------



## Golden Frog (Jun 16, 2020)

Controlling BBC Symphony Orchestra Discover with a Magic Trackpad and AudioSwift. The first slider sends CC#11, the second slider sends CC#1 and the third one switches the articulations using Articulation Sets in Logic Pro X.




Here is a tutorial on how to trigger articulations from the trackpad with any DAW:








Switching Articulations with a Trackpad - AudioSwift


In this article, I’ll show you two different ways to use the trackpad with AudioSwift for articulation switching in an orchestral library. For this tutorial, I’ll be working with the recently released BBC Symphony Orchestra Discover by Spitfire Audio, but you can use any other virtual instrument...




audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Sep 5, 2020)

AudioSwift for macOS is 30% off until September 30th, 2020 using coupon code GOLDENFROG30. Transform the trackpad into a set of MIDI tools for your orchestral libraries and synths, like sliders, XY pads, triggers and MPE.

Visit ▶️ https://audioswiftapp.com

If you're also a Final Cut Pro X user, I made a new tutorial on how to use the trackpad as a MIDI touch controller for color grading in FCPX. Watch the video demo below and read the tutorial.

Tutorial ▶️ https://audioswiftapp.com/color-grading-in-final-cut-pro-x-with-a-trackpad/


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 13, 2020)

Black Friday Sale! 

AudioSwift is 50% off until December 1st, 2020 using coupon code BLACKFRIDAY50. Control your orchestral libraries using the smooth glass surface of a trackpad with AudioSwift. Give it a try for free!

Visit ▶ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 17, 2020)

Create cinematic soundscapes using your trackpad as an MPE controller.

AudioSwift transforms the trackpad into a grid-style MPE instrument. Moving the fingers vertically sends CC74, horizontally sends pitch bend and with Force Touch, we can add aftertouch. In this demo, I'm using Audio Damage's Continua and presets NOIR vol. 2 - Artifacts by SonalSystem.

Get 50% off with code BLACKFRIDAY50 until December 1st, 2020.

Visit ▶ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 22, 2020)

Trackpad XY Controller using a Magic Trackpad 2 and u-he Repro-5.

One finger gesture: controls LFO/filter frequency horizontally and filter resonance vertically.
Two finger gesture: controls pitch ben horizontally.
Force Touch: sends aftertouch, which controls Oscillator A Frequency.

Visit ▶ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 28, 2020)

Trackpad XY Controller with u-he Hive 2

Don't miss our Black Friday Sale! Get AudioSwift for only $12 until December 1st, 2020. Use coupon code *BLACKFRIDAY50.*

Visit ▶ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 12, 2020)

Sending CC11 and CC1 to a strings library with a Magic Trackpad 2 and AudioSwift.

Visit ▶ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 19, 2020)

🎄Holiday Sale! Get 30% off using coupon code *HOLIDAY30* until January 1st, 2021.

Visit ▶ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 26, 2020)

AudioSwift can also be used as a compact mixer controller for quick access to faders, pan, sends and jog wheel. This mode is currently supported in Logic Pro, Pro Tools, Ableton Live, Reaper, Cubase and Studio One. The jog wheel feature is available in all DAWs except Pro Tools. Here is a demo in Logic Pro.

Visit ▶ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 31, 2020)

XY pad controller with The Dark Zebra by u-he

30% off sale ends tomorrow January 1st.

Visit ▶ https://audioswiftapp.com

Best wishes!


----------



## Golden Frog (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi. I made a new video tutorial with the steps to configure AudioSwift with an orchestral library. Plus, I share some tips to improve the workflow. The tips section starts at 7:24

**


----------



## Golden Frog (May 13, 2021)

AudioSwift is on sale. Get 30% off using coupon code GOLDENFROG30 for a limited time.

Visit ▶ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Jun 8, 2021)

I made a free pack of MPE sounds for Ableton Live 11 Suite. They were designed using a trackpad and AudioSwift but they can also be used with any MPE controller or regular MIDI keyboard.

Link ➡️ https://audioswiftapp.com/trackpad-mpe-pack/

Here is a demo video with some of the MPE sounds:


----------



## Golden Frog (Jun 13, 2021)

AudioSwift in action. Composer Felipe Tellez showing the new Threnody - Avant-garde Strings by Soniccouture. The library has a central XY pad to morph the sounds, that he is controlling in real-time via a Magic Trackpad with AudioSwift. This is one example of the many ways you can use AudioSwift in your workflow.

Visit ➡️ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Jul 15, 2021)

NEW – AudioSwift 2.3.0 with Bitwig Studio Support & Universal Binary​AudioSwift has been updated to version 2.3.0, a free update to the macOS software that turns your trackpad into a MIDI controller. It’s now Universal Binary with native support for both Intel and Apple Silicon M1 computers, and has integration with Bitwig Studio in Mixer Mode. You can easily control faders and panning in Bitwig Studio using simple touch gestures on the trackpad, just like with other DAWs supported.

This new version also improves the XY Mode in View 1 by separating the controllers per finger for complex modulation in sound design (go to Preferences > Slider & XY). It includes better support for the Magic Mouse when it’s used as a MIDI controller in Mixer Mode and adds a new key shortcut to open the trackpad utility window (press K).

AudioSwift’s configuration with Bitwig Studio in Mixer Mode is done using the third-party script DrivenByMoss. Check out this new video tutorial to see how it works:




AudioSwift 2.3.0 is a free update for all existing users. Click Check for Updates in the app or click here to download the file.

New in version 2.3.0​
Adds native support for both Intel & M1 Macs (Universal Binary).
Adds Bitwig Studio support in Mixer Mode.
Improved XY Mode in View 1; now the controllers can independently send MIDI messages by fingers. Go to Preferences > Slider & XY.
Improved Magic Mouse support in Mixer Mode.
New keyboard shortcut to open and close the trackpad window (press K).
Fixes an issue when changing tracks and sends in Mixer Mode under Big Sur.
Fixes an issue with the Touch Bar disappearing when it’s touched.
Fixes an issue where Bank D doesn’t appear in the menu in Trigger Mode when the number of pads is set to 15.
Fixes an issue when choosing Single Note chord option in Trigger Mode and selects Octave instead.
Fixes an issue in XY Mode when clicking the Control Panel causing the Console to not change the view.
Drops support for macOS 10.11.6 El Capitan. Now the minimum macOS requirement is 10.12 Sierra.


----------



## Golden Frog (Sep 4, 2021)

Controlling The Dark Zebra XY Pads with a MacBook Trackpad & AudioSwift. Each XY pad is controlled by using one, two or three fingers. The CC controllers return automatically to a default value when the fingers are lifted. For more info about using XY pads with AudioSwift visit: https://audioswiftapp.com/xy-pads-for-sound-design-with-a-trackpad/


----------



## Golden Frog (Sep 23, 2021)

AudioSwift with Hive 2. Each finger controls a different XY pad independently at the same time.

AudioSwift is on sale. Get 30% off using code GOLDENFROG30.


----------



## Golden Frog (Sep 26, 2021)

Universal Audio LUNA Recording System supports MCU control surfaces. AudioSwift is MCU compatible, which means your trackpad could be used as a handy mixing controller surface for LUNA with simple touches.

I don’t have an UAD interface to actually give it a test. If you do and want to try, checkout this article from the UA website. It explains the setup in LUNA and should be similar to what you can do with AudioSwift and your DAW. Just select AudioSwift port 1 as the MIDI port in LUNA and in AudioSwift > Preferences > Mixer > Primary DAW on port 1, choose Generic or Logic Pro. 

Let me know if it works fine.


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 3, 2021)

BLACK FRIDAY SALE! - Get 50% off with coupon code *BLACKFRIDAY50* until December 3rd, 2021.

Looking for a way to control your virtual instruments? Looking for a MIDI CC mobile solution? Try using your trackpad with AudioSwift for macOS.

A video demo with a MacBook Pro, XKey Air 25 and BBCSO Discover. For more information visit https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Audio Birdi (Nov 4, 2021)

Golden Frog said:


> BLACK FRIDAY SALE! - Get 50% off with coupon code *BLACKFRIDAY50* until December 3rd, 2021.
> 
> Looking for a way to control your virtual instruments? Looking for a MIDI CC mobile solution? Try using your trackpad with AudioSwift for macOS.
> 
> A video demo with a MacBook Pro, XKey Air 25 and BBCSO Discover. For more information visit https://audioswiftapp.com



Awesome software and a great deal! Just bought it :D Already have a standalone Apple Trackpad for Windows with Precision drivers. Will get an M1 Mac to go with it next year, patiently waiting for the Intel i7 Mac Mini replacement and for plugins to become more Apple Silicone compatible  Here's hoping an M1 Max + 64gb RAM Mac Mini is possible, or wait and see what an AS Mac Pro consists of too!


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 9, 2021)

USE HEADPHONES - In this demo, I'm controlling the Surround Panner in Ableton Live via the MacBook's Trackpad and AudioSwift. AudioSwift for macOS transforms the trackpad into a MIDI controller, in this case an XY pad. Using Ableton Live instant mapping feature, each number of fingers on the trackpad controls different parameters:

- One finger controls the XY Pad.
- Two fingers control Focus.
- Three fingers control Center.



The drum loop is routed to two different sends, Front and Back, each one with different settings of Hybrid Reverb.

For more information about AudioSwift, please visit: https://audioswiftapp.com

How to use Instant Mapping in Ableton Live with AudioSwift: https://audioswiftapp.com/instant-mapping-with-ableton-live-and-audioswift/


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 23, 2021)

Black Friday is around the corner and AudioSwift is on sale. Get 50% off using coupon code BLACKFRIDAY50.

Visit https://audioswiftapp.com/

Here is a demo using a MacBook Trackpad to make a beat with MPE. Moving the finger horizontally changes the pitch of the drum sample. Drum sounds from a kit in Ableton Live 11 Suite.


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 2, 2021)

The Black Friday sale ends tomorrow. Get AudioSwift with the lowest price of the year. 50% off using code BLACKFRIDAY50.

Visit ➡️ https://audioswiftapp.com/






I just want to let you know I tested AudioSwift as a Dolby Atmos controller for Logic Pro 10.7 and it worked well. Click here for a short demo on my Instagram. I’m working on a tutorial on how to set it up, but basically all you need to do is map the 3D Object Panner parameters like Left/Right and Back/Front to an XY pad, and the other parameters to sliders. Use View 3 in the XY Mode and Logic Pro’s Learn Mode. Change the controller formats to Relative A in the AudioSwift Console, and to Sign Magnitude/Relative in Logic’s Controller Assignments window.


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 14, 2021)

NEW TUTORIAL! - Learn how to set up AudioSwift with Logic Pro 10.7 and use the trackpad as a controller for the Dolby Atmos 3D Object Panner. Click the following link:

*Tutorial - How to use a trackpad as a Dolby Atmos Controller in Logic Pro*

Here is a short video demo with the 3D Object Panner:



AudioSwift for macOS is on sale. Get 30% off with coupon code *GOLDENFROG30* until Dec 31, 2021.

Visit ➡️ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------



## Golden Frog (Mar 8, 2022)

NEW TUTORIAL! - I was about to publish a tutorial about Quick Controls in Cubase and how you can have access to these controls from the trackpad with AudioSwift. Then Cubase 12 was released with a new MIDI Remote Integration and the upgraded version of Quick Controls. So, I published it anyway, since it still helps Cubase 11 users that won’t upgrade soon. You can use Quick Controls to set the trackpad as an XY surround controller. 

I’ll be testing Cubase 12 in the coming weeks for an updated tutorial. Here it is:

*Quick Controls in Cubase*


----------



## Daren Audio (Apr 8, 2022)

It looks like AudioSwift can also be used with Final Cut Pro. Can this be applied to Da Vinci Resolve as well or does this depend on CommandPost support?


----------



## Golden Frog (Apr 8, 2022)

Hi. It will depend on CommandPost support. As far as I know, CommandPost has limited experimental support with Resolve, like key shortcuts. It’s still lacking a MIDI implementation for AudioSwift or any MIDI controller to work with Resolve, like it does with FCPX.

For now, AudioSwift will only work with Final Cut via CommandPost. The trackpad can be used as a touch surface for the Color Wheels.


----------



## Golden Frog (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi. AudioSwift is on sale until April 30th, 2022. Get 30% off with coupon GOLDENFROG30.

Visit ➡️ https://audioswiftapp.com/


----------



## Golden Frog (Aug 21, 2022)

Hi. AudioSwift is on sale until September 15, 2022. Get 30% off with coupon GOLDENFROG30.

Visit ➡️ https://audioswiftapp.com/

In other news, I’ve been working on what it will be Version 3 of AudioSwift. So far, I’ve added the option to send Channel Pressure messages via Sliders, XY pads and MPE, for users that don’t have channel pressure on their MIDI keyboards. See image:






It has the option to return to default or not.

I also added four more sliders to the Slider Mode for a total of 16 sliders instead of 12. I want to add another view to the XY Mode with 4 separate XY pads on the trackpad (for u-he Zebra and Hive). I’m currently working on the code for the Console and Trackpad windows to accommodate this new view.

Things I also want to add:

Use the computer keyboard to trigger notes (like DAWs do it) while sending CC or Pitch Bend with the trackpad.
A redesign of the Scale Mode, so it can be a continuous controller with MPE support and 2 or 3 octaves.
Improve the chords feature and MPE support in Trigger Mode.
GUI improvements and other changes.
I don’t have an estimate release date yet. Lot of work and tests have to be done, but I’m on it. ✌️


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 2, 2022)

Hi everyone!

I'm releasing what I've been working so far for AudioSwift version 3 as a public beta. This is version 2.3.2 Beta and includes features that some of you have been asking for. If you want to give it a try, please go to this link and download the file:

➡️ https://audioswiftapp.com/try-out-these-new-features-in-beta/

Most important changes:

AudioSwift no longer requires to be the key app on screen, which means that the plugin windows won't disappear when calling AudioSwift in Ableton Live, Bitwig Studio, Cubase, Studio One and Digital Performer. It also means that now we have the option to keep using the DAW shortcuts.
Adds 4 more sliders in Slider Mode for a total of 16 and a new view in XY Mode with 4 independent XY Pads.
Now we can send channel pressure messages with more control via Sliders, XY pads and Triggers in MPE.
And more...
I made this video tutorial. I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Golden Frog (Oct 26, 2022)

Hi. Thanks to those who sent me your feedback about version 2.3.2 Beta. So far, just a small bug have been reported that will be addressed in the next version. Download the beta and check it out if you haven’t tried it yet.

One of the new features is the View 6 in XY Mode. It divides the trackpad into 4 independent XY pads. There are some sound designing plugins that come with one or multiple XY pads, and you can control them in real time using a trackpad with AudioSwift. Here is a demo creating an ambient texture with Hive 2. 



I triggered one single chord using the MacBook keyboard and Scaler 2 in Ableton Live (in this case I’m using the virtual MIDI computer keyboard option that I coded inside AudioSwift; this will be available in the next beta version). I used one of the presets included in Hive 2 as it is, and mapped the XY pads to AudioSwift using the plugin MIDI learn function. I kept the original preset XY configurations. They do the following:


XY1 controls detune and wavetable position.
XY2 controls filter cutoff and resonance.
XY3 envelope decay and release.
XY4 reverb and delay.
I’m also playing in the video with the trackpad’s Force Touch, sending aftertouch messages while also controlling an XY pad. The aftertouch creates distortion and more movements; that’s the wooshhh sound you hear in the video.

When version 3 is finally released, it will be a free update for users. For now, I’ll keep working on it and releasing what I have so far in beta versions.


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 17, 2022)

*Black Friday Sale!*

AudioSwift is 50% off until December 1st, 2022 using coupon code *BLACKFRIDAY50*. This the lowest price of the year. If you haven’t bought a license yet, or know someone that would be interested in the app, this is the best moment to get it. All users will be able to update to AudioSwift 3 for free when it's finally released.

Visit ➡️ https://audioswiftapp.com



*New Version 2.3.3 Beta*

A new beta version 2.3.3 is now available on the website to download. This version increases the number of fingers that can be used at the same time in the Trigger, Slider, and XY Modes. It also includes the option to use the computer keyboard as MIDI keys from within AudioSwift. Remember to save your current settings before installing the beta version. Watch the video tutorial for details.





*macOS Ventura Compatibility*

AudioSwift current oficial version 2.3.0 and the beta version 2.3.3 are both compatible with macOS Ventura 13.0.1. I’ve tested both versions and they seem to work fine. I don’t recommend to update to Ventura until you make sure your DAW and third-party plugins are fully compatible.


----------



## Fleer (Nov 17, 2022)

Looks pretty interesting. Any users’ experiences?


----------



## Golden Frog (Nov 30, 2022)

Fleer said:


> Looks pretty interesting. Any users’ experiences?


Hi. Some users have shared their experiences in the thread: https://vi-control.net/community/th...a-midi-control-surface-mac.67181/post-4457555

Our Black Friday sale ends tomorrow December 1st. Don't miss this offer.


----------



## Golden Frog (Dec 24, 2022)

*HOLIDAY SALE!*

AudioSwift 2 for macOS is 30% off with coupon code *GOLDENFROG30* until January 2nd.

Transform your trackpad into a set of MIDI tools like sliders, XY pads, triggers, MPE and more!

Visit ➡️ https://audioswiftapp.com


----------

